# 14th June 1982



## FieldDiscipline (Jun 13, 2008)

On 2nd April 1982 Argentina invaded the Falkland Islands.

Seventy-four days later the commander of British Land Forces sent this signal to London:



> The Falkland Islands are once more under the government desired by their inhabitants.  God save the Queen.



This is in memory of those who did what many thought was impossible, liberated a nation from a well dug in invader thousands of miles from home, in terrible conditions; and also to those Islanders killed during the conflict.

258 British Servicemen killed, 777 wounded and 3 local women killed.







They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 13, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 13, 2008)

The Falklands War Page of Remembrance.
http://www.britains-smallwars.com/Falklands/roh.html#names

Please note too the names of the men from the Merchant Navy.

At the going down of the sun and in the morning
we will remember them.


Rest in peace my friends, you've been missed all these years but we are so proud of you all.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jun 13, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> The Falklands War Page of Remembrance.
> http://www.britains-smallwars.com/Falklands/roh.html#names
> 
> *Please note too the names of the men from the Merchant Navy.
> ...



Thanks Tez, they are included in the numbers, but I was very remiss in not seperating the Royal Fleet Auxiliary and Merchant Navy.  Also the Hong Kong laundrymen and sailors.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't be!
I should explain that among those killed on the Royal Naval and Merchant navy ships were Chinese laundrymen, they run the ships laundry and aren't military. They work long hours doing the ships laundry in the bowels of the ships, all of them volunteered to go with 'their' ships knowing the dangers they faced if the ships were to be attacked and sunk. They were and are ( they still serve in the ships currently deployed in the Middle East) a vital part of the ships company and are as brave as any 'fighting' personnel.
All died doing their duty, each vital cogs in a team.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 13, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 13, 2008)

.


----------



## exile (Jun 13, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## morph4me (Jun 13, 2008)

:asian:


----------

